

An "Intro To ClojureScript" interactive preso in ClojureScript and [:enfocus] - tbatchelli
http://ckirkendall.github.com/cljs-prezo/resources/public/

======
sdellysse
I clicked around randomly on the first page until I found out that the center
logo was the link to the next page. I gave up at the second page.

